# getting your girl to accept aas



## jtterrible (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thinking of running a simple aas cycle with just test and dbol as a kick starter. The problem is that my girl isn't completely ok with it. She is semi ok with the steroid part, but feels like I will be fake because of them. I've shown her info on it and told her that you still have to be disciplined and have to bust your ass it's not an instant muscle thing. She is ok with pills and stuff pretty much because she wants me to do what I want

Her biggest issue with it is injecting. She is really scared I'll hurt myself and views it as me being a human pincushion and idk what I can do to try to get her to be ok with it. any help guys?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking of running a simple aas cycle with just test and dbol as a kick starter. The problem is that my girl isn't completely ok with it. She is semi ok with the steroid part, but feels like I will be fake because of them. I've shown her info on it and told her that you still have to be disciplined and have to bust your ass it's not an instant muscle thing. She is ok with pills and stuff pretty much because she wants me to do what I want
> 
> Her biggest issue with it is injecting. She is really scared I'll hurt myself and views it as me being a human pincushion and idk what I can do to try to get her to be ok with it. any help guys?


 
You can always share the experience with her.  If she's scared you'll hurt yourself, maybe you can have her pin you!


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep your pimp hand strong man, tell her not to worry about stuff that wont effect her, my girl had the same issues, but she wont notice any sides u may get all she will c is u getting bigger n she will love it


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

I was honest with my fiancee.  Rule number 1?  If she allows you to take the plunge, bite your tongue about stupid shit that you two would normally argue about.  If you fight, or act out she will blame it all on the gear.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

x2^^

It's all give and take bro. My girl saw how much I researched and how dedicated I was and never had a problem with it. Just let the little things go, cause if you blow up, she'll blame the gears.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

As long as you're pinning properly - you won't hurt yourself.  If you know what you're doing, let her watch a successful injection.  Besides, if she should worry about anything - it ought to be the pills as opposed to the injectibles.  That's just a sign of knowing nothing about them.  My wife used to be the same way - now she has her own cycle of Anavar on the way.  Your girl will see the "big picture" sooner or later.  As long as she tolerates it you're in the clear.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

Truth. My wife blames the gear on our arguements ha. I'm like shit I would be pissed anyway. Its not the gear. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I was honest with my fiancee.  Rule number 1?  If she allows you to take the plunge, bite your tongue about stupid shit that you two would normally argue about.  If you fight, or act out she will blame it all on the gear.




This is right on... Normal shit that would bother me anyway if I get mad at now, he words are " see the gear is making you crazy" lmao


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL, for those that saw my first cycle log they know the fucking bullshit I went through with my former girlfriend. Tell her you got rid of the shit and fucking do it and keep it to yourself. Fuck everybody else is what I have learned.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> LOL, for those that saw my first cycle log they know the fucking bullshit I went through with my former girlfriend. Tell her you got rid of the shit and fucking do it and keep it to yourself. Fuck everybody else is what I have learned.


 Read his post if you have not - tell women nothing!


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 18, 2011)

The first time she gets pissed at you over nothing (women do that, you know) and calls the cops and shows them your gear, you are off to jail!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 18, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> The first time she gets pissed at you over nothing (women do that, you know) and calls the cops and shows them your gear, you are off to jail!


 
Yeah man, I know you want to be honest with your girlfriend or whatever and not keep things from her, HOWEVER, this is something that needs to be kept to yourself in my opinion (of course this is after my experience). I thought I needed her to pin me which was one of the main reasons I told her but after our fiasco I started pinning myself and I MUCH prefer it.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 18, 2011)

tell her if she doesnt like you using gear you will resent her and at some point in a fit of roid rage you will kill her. lol tell her to get ready and like it


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 18, 2011)

true story watch the news


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man, I know you want to be honest with your girlfriend or whatever and not keep things from her, HOWEVER, this is something that needs to be kept to yourself in my opinion (of course this is after my experience). I thought I needed her to pin me which was one of the main reasons I told her but after our fiasco I started pinning myself and I MUCH prefer it.


 
I disagree to some extent. Should you tell some girl you've been banging for a month? Absolutely not. However, I am engaged and getting married next year. Gear is not something I would want to hide from my wife, especially since we are honest with eachother. Would you want your gf/fiancee/wife to hide a coke addiction from you? I highly doubt it...

I guess it's just a matter of trust and honesty.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Would you want your gf/fiancee/wife to hide a coke addiction from you? I highly doubt it...


 No, but then you would use the coke addiction against her once the divorce comes, right?  Why do you think your illegal drug use will be different with her once the hatred, contempt, and revenge tactics start flying?  Fair play does not enter into the equation.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

If you really feel the need to hide it from your spouse, I don't think you should be doing it.  However, I can see your point in certain circumstances.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2011)

My chick was a little nervous, but she knew I was going to go ahead with it anyway.  All she wanted was some reassurance that if I turned into some raging freak that I would stop.  Also I had her pin me.  Women are odd like that.  Sometimes shit that is not ok with them, is suddenly fine if you are doing it together.  I guess its an adventure thing or something.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

The problem is too many of you guys have American girls who think they're entitled to anything and everything.  Not every American girl but majority I've ever known.    You need to get a wife from a foreign country who "knows her role."  Then, and only then, will you have a better life than the average Joe Snuffy.  

ps - Don't show this post to my wife!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

Be extra nice to her and buy her stuff. Listen to her and spend time doing all the stuff she likes. Watch chick flicks and cook her dinner. Tell her the gear makes you feel more in love with her...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Be extra nice to her and buy her stuff. Listen to her and spend time doing all the stuff she likes. Watch chick flicks and cook her dinner. Tell her the gear makes you feel more in love with her...





Good suggest and later she will say its all ok...


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Have her watch bigger stronger faster I did that with my girlfriend she didnt mind me doing them to begin with but it just gave her a little more reassurance so she usually gives me my shots haha


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 18, 2011)

If its just a girl your banging and have no intention of being with for a long ass time then I wouldn't tell her for shit lol.  

I told a girl I was with for a while and then she tried to use it against me when we argued , had to kick her to the curb lol... never again


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> If its just a girl your banging and have no intention of being with for a long ass time then I wouldn't tell her for shit lol.
> 
> I told a girl I was with for a while and then she tried to use it against me when we argued , had to kick her to the curb lol... never again



Atta boy! lol


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 18, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking of running a simple aas cycle with just test and dbol as a kick starter. The problem is that my girl isn't completely ok with it. She is semi ok with the steroid part, but feels like I will be fake because of them. I've shown her info on it and told her that you still have to be disciplined and have to bust your ass it's not an instant muscle thing. She is ok with pills and stuff pretty much because she wants me to do what I want
> 
> Her biggest issue with it is injecting. She is really scared I'll hurt myself and views it as me being a human pincushion and idk what I can do to try to get her to be ok with it. any help guys?


 
Is this the girl you are going to spend the rest of your life with?

*If not or if you are unsure, then keep it quiet!

*If so, then share everything with her! My girl knows what I do and she was unsure at first, I shared every bit of info I could with her and she totally trusted me!

*Does she take the pill?? Thats hormones also 

*If you show her enough info, she will know then that the pills are worse than the injections!

*Just my 2 cents, have a good day!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Is this the girl you are going to spend the rest of your life with?
> 
> *If not or if you are unsure, then keep it quiet!
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't tell her shit, the shit will come back and bite you in your ass later and hard...I told my girl just about my PH use and she uses that shit against me all the fuckin time now...I'll never tell her that I'm pinning...plus just ask ManInBlack like he posted above, he also has personal experience with this shit...


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 18, 2011)

im with morrison, she didnt say much but i was using clen and shaking.......not a smooth glute pin each side hurt for a fucking week so i told her to pin me... now she likes it and she has never brought it up.....i have tho to get out the dog house i e baby im sorry about the other girls...... just the test i need more pussy.... now i get it more than ever!!!! winning....


----------



## klc9100 (Jul 18, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking of running a simple aas cycle with just test and dbol as a kick starter. The problem is that my girl isn't completely ok with it. She is semi ok with the steroid part, but feels like I will be fake because of them. I've shown her info on it and told her that you still have to be disciplined and have to bust your ass it's not an instant muscle thing. She is ok with pills and stuff pretty much because she wants me to do what I want
> 
> Her biggest issue with it is injecting. She is really scared I'll hurt myself and views it as me being a human pincushion and idk what I can do to try to get her to be ok with it. any help guys?


 

how old are you?

if you're over 30, tell her you went to the doctor because you were tired all the time and they found your test level was low and put you on hrt.

then get your fear, put it in the syringes and "beg her to help you because you're scared of needles, but it's for your health and you have to do it".

if she loves you she'll do it. then, as you start putting on muscle and fucking her brains out all the time, she'll never want you to stop.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I disagree to some extent. Should you tell some girl you've been banging for a month? Absolutely not. However, I am engaged and getting married next year. Gear is not something I would want to hide from my wife, especially since we are honest with eachother. Would you want your gf/fiancee/wife to hide a coke addiction from you? I highly doubt it...
> 
> I guess it's just a matter of trust and honesty.


 
I'd love to find out that my significant other had a coke problem. That would be tons of fun!!

No I see what you are saying. But the girl in my scenario was someone I had been with for a LONG time so I THOUGHT I could completely trust her.


----------



## dub (Jul 18, 2011)

I would say nothing and carry on as usual.If she finds out just tell her you didn't want to worry her.


----------



## Prize (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone here on IM said "steroids aren't illegal becuase of the bad things that they do but for the good that they do". I find this statement to be very profound.

With that said, I've been with the same woman for nearly 30 years happily married. If she ever asks if I'm doing gear I'll be honest. Until then, I'm not saying a thing...I'll guarantee that the first time I even remotely get angry she'd be bringing up the gear issue if she knew about it. After you've done a cycle or two tell her if you want. Then if she ever gives you shit you can say she never noticed a difference in your mood when she didn't know you were on gear previously.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 19, 2011)

Prize said:


> Someone here on IM said "steroids aren't illegal becuase of the bad things that they do but for the good that they do". I find this statement to be very profound.
> 
> With that said, I've been with the same woman for nearly 30 years happily married. If she ever asks if I'm doing gear I'll be honest. Until then, I'm not saying a thing...I'll guarantee that the first time I even remotely get angry she'd be bringing up the gear issue if she knew about it. After you've done a cycle or two tell her if you want. Then if she ever gives you shit you can say she never noticed a difference in your mood when she didn't know you were on gear previously.


 
Fuck Superman, YOU are my new hero....Managing to keep it under wraps while being married for so long makes you a fucking boss in my book.


----------



## Prize (Jul 19, 2011)

I just convinced the wife that I am genetically predisposed to being muscular!!! Works for me!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

I got Mysore to be ok with it because I told this is what did before I met her and this is what she signed up for. Then I went to it more by saying that it is the same thing as taking phentermine I which she does


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 19, 2011)

well the steroid part she is pretty much cool with because she knows I wouldn't hurt myself by taking things that are terrible for you. It's the injecting part that is her issue.

I don't want to just do it and let her find out later.. but so far that has been the only real solution..


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

I took a drol and sust stack behind her back and it was too much of a pain in the ass to keep hiding needles and and the other conveniences. 

Just be open and everything will be ok


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 19, 2011)

well I guess we'll see how it goes..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 19, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> well the steroid part she is pretty much cool with because she knows I wouldn't hurt myself by taking things that are terrible for you. It's the injecting part that is her issue.
> 
> I don't want to just do it and let her find out later.. but so far that has been the only real solution..


 

If you explain to her that injecting steroids is the safest way to administer them she might change her mind.....  But if that doesnt work? start your cycle and the first time you screw her brains out and she has cum 5 times in a row tell her your on steroids as nice pillow talk


----------



## teepee (Jul 19, 2011)

I told my girl after my 3rd cycle because it was too obvious and she also found 4 kits of hgh in the fridge. Although she is very and even bought me gear for Christmas she still blames the gear when I get pissed sometimes.

Keep it a secret as long as possible IMO


----------



## FordFan (Jul 19, 2011)

It's going to be tough hiding it, if she is living with you.  If she is not staying with you, you'd be crazy to tell her.

In other words, don't say squat unless you got to!!!


----------



## brandon123 (Jul 19, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Have her watch bigger stronger faster I did that with my girlfriend she didnt mind me doing them to begin with but it just gave her a little more reassurance so she usually gives me my shots haha



My girl felt wayyyyy better about steroids after watching this movie


----------



## ItsAParadox (Jul 19, 2011)

From experience the less people that knows the better. My ex knew, and I saw her last night (I know I shouldn't try to hook up with my ex LOL) anyway, she started treating me like shit and when I got mad, she told me I was crazy and on a roid rage which made me kind of even more mad. Took my anger to the gym and blasted my leg (no more seeing my ex now he). Same thing at my job, I'm a bussboy at a club and some door man works as a paramedic during the day so basically he noticed on the spot and he told me he would watch me ('cause he think roids are the baddest things on earth and they're gonna make me kill people and destroy my organs) anyway he was mad and told me to lay off roids when some random guy chocked me and slapped my ass 'cause he was too drunk. I mean common who in there right mind, roids or not, would not be pissed at that. I didn't even push or hit the guy not even yell at him, I was just mad and talked with him and told him not to do that, not threat or aggressiveness and it was labeled as a roid rage. I mean come on

People will use the easy exit instead of really understanding there bad behavior. It's easier to tell you are on a roid rage than face the truth that you haven't acted well with me


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 19, 2011)

i actually just had this conversation honesty is what made her ok with it but like everyone else said dont blow up or the gear will be blamed forshure lol


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 19, 2011)

i tried to hide using gear from my wife, and then she caught me in the act , she packed a bag grabbed my son and left, "stupidest thing i ever did was hide and not tell her". i almost lost my whole little world, (wife and son). i still use gear but im completely honest now, i will never put something before my family again.  i now educate  her on what i know and how much i read about aas. so she knows im not doing something like heroin or hurting my self.  if you really love your girl be fucking honest.  if you dont and ts just another girl friend dont tell her shit.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113352-love-test.html#post2056043
heres another thread i did a while back with more opinions


----------



## Luxx (Jul 20, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Read his post if you have not - tell women nothing!



This is what I've been told. She will use it against u if there is any problems in relationship later on.


----------



## vannesb (Jul 20, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I was honest with my fiancee. Rule number 1? If she allows you to take the plunge, bite your tongue about stupid shit that you two would normally argue about. If you fight, or act out she will blame it all on the gear.


 Good advice got my wife to buy into it and if you are a little agressive will blame it on your use


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 21, 2011)

hmm.. I don't want to worry her.. on a side-note I will be ordering my aas soon  ..I am going to be annoyed a ton I think.. She is never horny.. no matter what I do.. I know a shit load of tricks that work on every other girl.. it's frustrating at times.. so I do what I can with her.. but on cycle I'm going to want to F*** her brains out.. but I doubt she will allow it.. she gets sore after once, my fault , but even off cycle I want it multiple times per day.. anyone know what I can do?..


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly, if youre not married its time for a new girlfriend. Who wants a girl thats not horny. Thats like having a best friend whos a girl, pointless.


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 21, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Honestly, if youre not married its time for a new girlfriend. Who wants a girl thats not horny. Thats like having a best friend whos a girl, pointless.



hmm.. well because to me sex < world.. I want a companion in her.. not a pornstar..


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> hmm.. well because to me sex < world.. I want a companion in her.. not a pornstar..



I didnt say pornstar. you said you have a girl whos never horny, if you can live with that thats fine. Im just saying if you like sex youre with the wrong person.


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 21, 2011)

well.. honestly is there a way to either kill my libido or to boost hers?


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 21, 2011)

I told mine big mistake all she does is throw it up in my face.

keep it to yourself deny deny.

I never should have said a word to her.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> hmm.. I don't want to worry her.. on a side-note I will be ordering my aas soon  ..I am going to be annoyed a ton I think.. She is never horny.. no matter what I do.. I know a shit load of tricks that work on every other girl.. it's frustrating at times.. so I do what I can with her.. but on cycle I'm going to want to F*** her brains out.. but I doubt she will allow it.. she gets sore after once, my fault , but even off cycle I want it multiple times per day.. anyone know what I can do?..



Sounds like you got more issues then just telling her your usage.


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 21, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Sounds like you got more issues then just telling her your usage.



well what am I supposed to do?.. "hey honey.. if you don't start putting out more we are gunna have some issues"


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> well what am I supposed to do?.. "hey honey.. if you don't start putting out more we are gunna have some issues"



Yes.


----------



## minimal (Jul 21, 2011)

dont ask dont tell policy works


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> well.. honestly is there a way to either kill my libido or to boost hers?


 Nandrolone


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 21, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> "hey honey.. if you don't start putting out more we are gunna have some issues"



^^this 

I could not be with a girl that never looked at me with that irrational wanting that can only be followed by primal sex!!! And if you don't know what I'm talking about I feel bad for you..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 22, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking of running a simple aas cycle with just test and dbol as a kick starter. The problem is that my girl isn't completely ok with it. She is semi ok with the steroid part, but feels like I will be fake because of them. I've shown her info on it and told her that you still have to be disciplined and have to bust your ass it's not an instant muscle thing. She is ok with pills and stuff pretty much because she wants me to do what I want
> 
> Her biggest issue with it is injecting. She is really scared I'll hurt myself and views it as me being a human pincushion and idk what I can do to try to get her to be ok with it. any help guys?








Has she ever taken birth control? Thats a steroid...does that mean her pussy isn't real? Mention breast implants, Simon from American Idols CHEST IMPLANTS!, lip injections, liposuction, LEGAL dietary pills...Everyone does things for an edge.

Tell her it is not the steroids that will make you huge, but the hard work you put into your training sessions. Let her know the steroids are letting you train as hardcore as you want without overtrianing.

Tell her you're going to have alcohol swabs, new needles for every injection and how professional your injections are going to be. Let her know it is about the same as going to the Doc's but without the long drive. 

*Mention all of this to her. It should help! Good Luck!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 22, 2011)

bro, statistics prove that your sex life takes a nose dive after marriage. not always, but in many cases. If she won't even drop them panties and youre just dating, you better correct that soon or move on. 

I'm completely honest with my wife, because I trust her. at first she was worried, but I let her do all my first cycle injections and now she's cool with it after seeing what it's really about. 

test is great for a married couple, you swell the fuck up, your wife takes notice of her man getting big, and then you ravage her in the bedroom. it's great lol


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 22, 2011)

rub a wee bit of androgel on her while she's sleeping... that should make her horny


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 23, 2011)

any other advice on things to get her to be horny?


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> any other advice on things to get her to be horny?



Tell her to have some blood work done to make sure shes ok.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 23, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> any other advice on things to get her to be horny?


 put an E pill in her asshole


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 24, 2011)

so.. I might be getting a new girl.....umm..lol.. but idk..


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't tell anyone shit about you cycling!

It will come back to bite your ass.


----------



## SFW (Jul 25, 2011)

Keep it private as if it was just part of your hygiene. You dont tell her about how you trim your nose hair either.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife is fine with me taking oral pro-hormones, but the second I mentioned pinning, she says no way...go figure. :facepalm:


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 25, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> My wife is fine with me taking oral pro-hormones, but the second I mentioned pinning, she says no way...go figure. :facepalm:



same shit here dude..


----------



## Swolen22 (Jul 25, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Don't tell her shit, the shit will come back and bite you in your ass later and hard...I told my girl just about my PH use and she uses that shit against me all the fuckin time now...I'll never tell her that I'm pinning...plus just ask ManInBlack like he posted above, he also has personal experience with this shit...



my ex threw it in my face all the time too.. they cant handle that shit.. 

Im not telling my next girlfriend, they dont HAVE to know everything ... 

I will not hide things from my wife though


----------



## G0LIATH (Jul 26, 2011)

My girl is the shit. I told her and she just said as long I know what I'm doing she isn't worried about it. Now she pins for me an has even started researching all about this shit. She's always been into fitness to so now she has even been asking about stuff she could use without getting sides.

Thing is I knew she would be cool about before I even told her. It that simple. If you're not sure you can tell your girl then you most likely can't, so don't.


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Be extra nice to her and buy her stuff. Listen to her and spend time doing all the stuff she likes. Watch chick flicks and cook her dinner. Tell her the gear makes you feel more in love with her...



Yep, small price to pay.


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Read his post if you have not - tell women nothing!



I'm seconding this. If something goes sour between you two, or you have a fight, you're gonna have serious trouble. Just drop all mention of it and say you decided not to, then keep it to yourself. In the future  . You might love her and all, but women tell *everything* to their friends, even secrets.


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 29, 2011)

so.. yea.. new girl.. horny as fuck.. tehe


----------

